# Lenar Banckrupcy Auction, July 11



## tsterkel (Jul 5, 2009)

contact 877-428-2846, or http://www.tmadallas.com for details. DO NOT contact me, as I have no extra info.

After years of struggling to recover the credibility of Lenar Tractors, which cratered his successful seed and chemical business, the Lenar tech rep http://lenarusa.com/contact.html has gone into bankruptcy, and the court has the Lenar and the rest of the business up for bankruptcy auction this coming 11 July. Parts tractors, thousands of parts, hundreds of body parts.

These were wonderful people who always were there for me, and now they are not. :-(


----------

